# The hatch is open and I would like you to read this



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all

Quick update message and this is a long one so all of you that knew Concours Car Care, sit down and listen. Please.

My name is Lee McKnight and back in 2011 I started Concours Car Care LTD. 

With another lad called Adam Kearsley who did a fantastic job with the website.

Thisngs moved on a bit quicker that i thought and we started selling a lot of product and bias as this may sound, they were good.

We grew to big too fast and cash flow killed us in the end and we had to fold the business. 

As a result it basically sent me a little depressed as we spent the money and i then lived with no wages or spare money for 13 months and tried top save it any way i could. 

Other people came into the business and also lost money Neil Cps being one of them 

He was a great help as a mate and financially but it was a little late and we could not stop the inevitable. 

We tried to do everything we could but with me earning no money at all i fell behind with rent, rates and anything else and even had bailiffs taking stock.

I then hid under a rock and thought it would go away but it never.

I used to own a very successful valeting and detailing business called showshine. Since the break up of ccc I had 30 odd debtor letters and couldnt cope so dissappeared into the unit to stare at the floor not knowing where to turn.

No job, lost my brand new car, unit and friend in the detailing arena bar 4 or 5 who i still chat to.

The point of this is to say, i am now working 60 hours per week and have decided to have another go but this time i have people around me who specifically deal with the product side whilst I do my Land Rover thing. 

Cash flow is no issue now as i invest £1550 per month into stock banners etc etc so each month i have money to plough in also advertising etc.

We tried to keep our prices as low as we could but in my opinion most brnads take the **** with this so now im changing. 

I have a new outlook and this includes the same products at half the price. Thisgs need to be different so now they will be.

Anything i owe will be paid fom out of MY wages, not company money, my own living wage as a payback for the mess i caused. 

I dont usually open up but no one deserves to lose a penny even if the company goes so if you are owed anything (Prove it aswell lol) I will arrange a payment for you over the coming months.

I hope this goes someway for you guys to forgive me. 

New starts only happen when the past is put to bed so lets do that first hey?




THIS IS A COPY AND PASTE FROM FACEBOOK.

What i want to add is that i personally went **** up and lost the lot but this is nopw sorted and I am paying back things from my own wages and as such i have moved back in with guardians to allow for the money i would be paying on a mortgage to go to paying off the small amount of debt ccc owed. 

Noone else will do this but im not into going bump so am doing it off my own back.

I know ill get flack but i was a very active member and after a massive breakdown i decided to front it and do something my accountant advised against. 

I will therefore be getting back to what i do, detailing and getting on with folk.

DW was a big part of my personal and business life and ive missed it so here i am 

Any questions, ill be open and answer them, ime big enought to take it so be as harsh as you want.

Thanks for reading !


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Im fairly new to detailing really, so hadnt heard about CCC, but I just wanted to say its good to see you opening up and I really hope things get back on track for you.

Adam


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

All the best mate. 

Learn from mistakes and this time you can get it right :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Think this is before my time here. 

At least you've eventually offered to pay your debts and not try and hide behind another name when getting back into the business. 

Hopefully things work out better for everyone this time.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good Luck in the future Lee


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Before my time too.
I admire your courage and hope all goes well


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

Im a newbie here as well
It takes a lot of bottle to say what you have so due respect
You could just walk away from the debts so again respect to you if you pay back the private debts you have
Good luck with the new venture and stick with what you do best 

Regards R


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Had no idea things were as pair shaped as they were.

Its good to know your standing up to your demons and putting it right yourself.
Regardless of the flack and knowing some people are pi$$ed with you you are showing you are making amends.
Good on you fella and that took some guts to post.

Regards Will


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

This is also before my time, but a lot of courage has been taken to post this I wish you luck and every success.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't fault ya, I wish you all the best for the future:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

live and learn i guess can only make you stronger and wiser wish you all the best


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Good luck in the new venture, i wish you all the best.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers

TBH

I dissappeared into the depths of anger and depression blaming other people and things for it all

At the end of the day, I was the dirtector and had it all. Got to ****y and tried to take on too too much.

I upset friends and family and lost the money i remortgaged on stupid ideas.

I now own a very successful business supplying valeters into dealerships and am booked up till next year. My personal wages will cover the debt and i wont let a penny be lost for the good people i dealt with.

Burying my head was the issue

I worked for no wages for months and this made it worse but hey, onwards

My new brand is funded by me and all paid for in cash, no credit. Since then ive sold more than i did in 2 years so i must be doing it right at last.

Again, to anyone i pissed off Im sorry and im here

07718 494 658 is my number and [email protected] is my temp address whilst i build my site and when im a paid up member again ill post it

Thanks all


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

A man with humility, all the best buddy.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I must say I admire your strenght. Not many would dare to take a risk of starting a new business after one failed. But seeing how well it's going now... I'll take my hat off for you. wish you all the best man.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Fair play lee your honesty is a breath of fresh air. Good luck with it all mate.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome back Lee :wave:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers - Great to be back :wave:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I recall some issues from a while back. Really sorry to hear it went the way it did. Thats the trouble with climbing the ladder, it's further to fall each time you step, but you can't just stay at the bottom you do have to climb it to get somewhere. Glad to hear things are going better this time around. 
Regardless of the company, you need to be okay in yourself and I hope your getting there fella. All the best and good to have you back.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Your honesty is to be admired.

You obviously are passionate about what you do or you wouldn't have come back.

Hope everything works out for you man! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mega appreciated :thumb:

I eat sleep and dream about detailing, cars and products so you're right there bud

Im humbled and thanks - Albeit i do deserve a barrage of abuse but i'm here to explain and be a man about it. 

I had to be - my life took a bad turn but now im on my feet and yes this is my ninth life but fk me am i going to live it 

Thanks again


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

You messed up, you realized it, your trying to do something about it, I really hope you succeed this time, communication or lack of, is more often than not THE major flaw, it's only when people realise this that things can get better, :thumb: 
good luck for the future to you and everyone that has faith and trust in you and what your doing. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Good for you and inevitably you will get abuse but the genuine people will be here when you need them. I never met or dealt with ccc but you seem a nice guy and are at least trying to rectify your mistakes :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats one of the biggest lessons i learnt was communication. 

I felt that we had some pretty stand out products but communicating and deliveries took me over. 

Since then I have restocked a new brand, have 24/7 mobile that never goes offline and also have people around me o assist me hence the reason i'll be back bigger and better WHEN im ready to do it and have spoken with dw mamagement. 

I am humbled by your replies and i feel sronger already.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart and i mean that


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Takes some doing to crawl back from such a big fall.

Good to hear you are also paying back to any that are out of pocket rather than writing it off.

Good on you.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I met you a while back lee and you seem like a good guy so I hope you get back on top of things and it turns out well for you. It's very good of you to come out and face the public and say what you have said so big pat on the back.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

good luck to you mate..:thumb:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Long time member/lurker, but fairly new as an "active" member....

I think what you have posted shows an openess and honesty that is seldom seen nowadays, the admission of guilt/blame and the decision to accept these fully and to try and rectify same are, IMHO, the sign of someone who has thought over their actions for a LONG time

I wish you every success with the new venture, and hope that those affected can do the same, and you return bigger, stronger and healthier than before

Good luck with your endeavour


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee, like quite a few on here, it was before my time but, credit where credit is due (no pun intended). 
You've come out fighting where others would simply carry on burying their heads in the sand instead of putting their heads up above the trenches and taking the flack.
I've been thru an IVA after some stupid spending / decisions earlier in my life but paid all my creditors back at 100p in the £, in other words, 22k paid in full instead of seeing out the IVA at less than 30p in the £.
It takes time mate, but things will get better / easier.
We all my mistakes / decisions that inevitably come back to bite us in the ar-se but standing up and being counted when all is against you is where you will begin to gain the respect of those you've let down.
Good luck buddy, stick with it and rise above those who refuse to see that you have come out the other side fighting.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Good to see you back. I had dealings with CCC in the past with no problems at all. In fact there were some cracking deals to be had from you on here and I still use perficio and liquishield on cars to date. Now let's get some more deals going when you're ready.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Hi lee, welcome back, I admire your courage and determination to bounce back. Best of luck with the future, looking forward to seeing what you have to offer us.:wave:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I think your a 








Not really good on you can't be easy starting up again knowing lots will want to slag you off and pull your stuff down, so on that well done I never tried any CCC products so I may have missed out there but I'll look forward to seeing what you have to offer in the future


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Again thank you so much

Yeah the old perficio and LS were a bomb lol

Thank you


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck Lee in this new venture, be kind to yourself and future success.

John Tht.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Knew you had a lot of money issues lee, its not easy, and i know it wasn't all your fault. Everything else aside, glad you are back grafting with a fresh positive mindset, good luck in your future ventures dude

Matt


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

We all in life deserve a second chance, and it is very easy for a company to walk away from debt, and if you fully follow through on your promises , you will certainly gain some respect back. Trust takes longer to build again but this is certainly a very big step:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Takes a lot of courage to be open and honest like that,wish you all the best:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

It takes a bigger man to do what you've done here and admit your mistakes,and try to put things right,rather than hide away and leave people out of pocket. Good on you for doing this,I hope it all works out for you in the end.
As others have said, everybody deserves a second chance :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

It takes a big man to stand up and admit they made a hash of things.

Ive met you, you are a big man! :lol:

In honesty mate, you're a brave man to hold your hands up and say yes i was wrong, if you have something to say, say it and ill do what i can to put it right and full credit to you bud.

I know a few people got hurt and it ruined a few friendships but people can forgive.

Hope this venture works out for you Lee.

Regards
Mal 

Looking forward to seeing you on the detailing front again.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I dont think I did ever order something from CCC but I remember it, you and the subsequent fallout. Sorry to hear things went the way they did but these are the issues within small businesses.

Good to see you back on the go and putting your head up above the parapet as you could have just shied away from this place. Best of luck in your new venture


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Like many others this was before my time although I do recall reading about some of your problems.

As far as I'm concerned you have shown true strengths, courage and honesty saying what you have and offering to pay back everyone out of your wages if well above anything most people would do so you are also showing true integrity!

Any *MAN* (and it takes a man to post it) that has the guts to post this thread in the public eye deserves a bit of good luck and some good fortune as well, so I will wish you all the luck in the world and hope to see you around the forums as and when you have the time.

Good luck buddy, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

There's a hell of a lot worse people in the world. These things happen certainly not the first and won't be the last

You've learnt and getting stuff sorted properly doing it yourself for which I have absolute admiration for.

Honestly wish you all the best and glad your back.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Good on yer mate. Good luck with the new venture


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good on you lee, alot of respect for you for picking yourself up and coming back, ccc was always good products soo good to see them coming back, all the luck in the future :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I had a few CCC products and they were okay for me; it is a shame when things go the way of the pear for small businesses, but as many have said, you have stood up and admitted your faults and are trying to make it right. You are a rare breed these days where nobody wants to be accountable for anything.

You can only know where you need to be in the future by looking back at where you have been in the past and making the necessary changes.

I wish you all the best :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I shopped with you at a few times at CCC and never had a problem. 

As with all things mistakes can be made but you also need a certain amount of luck, so it's rough that the business went the way it did, and being self employed I have and still do ride the rollercoaster of high's and low's so have sympathy with you dude. So all the best for the future and keep bashing away at it. :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

TonyH38 said:


> This is also before my time, but a lot of courage has been taken to post this I wish you luck and every success.


Ditto.

Best of luck.


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

All the best - Hope it goes well for you


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Credit to you man, Good luck! Always a friendly person here.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck Lee..
I know you had a few issues and some big ones not caused by yourself either..

I haven't heard a peep from you since Waxstock last year. I am glad you are getting yourself back on your feet and not being defeated by what has happened and what you have been through, both mentally and emotionally..

:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Lee - I can appreciate that posting what you have posted was both very difficult and probably a bit upsetting. 

I think your efforts to address what has happened in the past is highly commendable and I wish you every success in the future. 

Best wishes
Chris


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

welcome back Lee, had products from ccc without any problems. glad to hear your back on your feet and feeling better good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Good on you for getting back up and having another go. I always admire anyone who can put aside the perceived shame and start again. Well done, Lee!


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

good luck and hope it all turns out good for you


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow

I am truly humbled and i mean it

Just goes to show this to me. 

I have (as we all have) seen and spoke about all the bad in this world but this thread has proved to me that there are more good out there than bad and I am truly happy and humbled by the responses.

Thank you all


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm glad there are still honest people out there who are still looking out for others and care about the customers.
Best of luck with it all


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome back Lee. You were one of the first people to welcome me back when I joined this site. I always enjoyed your posts and had noticed you had gone quite. Truly happy to hear things are looking up for you and hope to see you around here more often.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

It has been said but it does take a bigger person to admit defeat and admit to there issues etc. Many know I had a large business prior that grew far too quickly. With such growth, it is far too easy to over look something or take your eye off the ball which is where things start taking a wrongful tangent. Slow and steady win's the race when starting out again. The main and crucial thing is that you learn a lesson from the mistakes made.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good on you Lee and welcome back :thumb:


----------

